# Deer Hunters and Grouse



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Did anyone manage to kick up any grouse while deer hunting this year on public ground? I am coming home on leave from Dec. 11-18 and was hoping to get out after the birds for a day. Thanks for any help!


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Man I don't know about the rest of Ohio, but the North East of the state is almost birdless. I haven't kicked up more than 2 birds this year.

Hopefully it is better in other areas.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

I havnt kicked up a grouse in Ashtabula county for 10 years


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Any reports from south-central or south east ohio?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have some friends that lease some Mead land in Vinton and Jackson Co. They see grouse every year. In Jackson Co. those guys kill about 30 grouse each year. I don't get out for grouse much though. I hear th numbers are up this year.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the info! Anybody else jump some of these increasingly sparse birds?


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hunted Guernsey, Harrison, and Belmont counties, 4 days, 0 grouse. First time since I can remember that we didn't jump any birds while doing deer drives. Deer numbers seem average to above average on the properties we hunt, turkey actually seem down some this fall, and grouse are non existant.

We used to hunt some Mead ground and get some birds there also, but I remember leaving the truck in the morning, and walking all day long to get a couple birds. If you put the time and energy into it, I'm sure you could stumble on a few, I just feel guilty killing one now due to the numbers. Hopefully someday they will be back.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

WOW!! 30 gouse?? Sounds like grouse haven to me.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Saw 1 grouse and 1 pheasant in Harrison Cty while hunting


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I had one grouse cause me to ruin a perfectly good pair of underwear down in raden.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Shoot me an IM. I can probably put you on some grouse in Southeast Ohio. I dont hunt them anymore but I am sure that some of the places I use to hunt still have birds.


----------



## Night-fisher (Jan 28, 2009)

I live in south Central Ohio State and meed land all around me. There was a few grouse years ago. Now i dont hunt for grouse around here. I go up to Wisconse every year, love it .Good hunting. Go for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Dug this one out of the archives! Grouse are getting pretty thin in Ohio. I did manage to bag one bird this year though.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Which quadrant of Ohio? I had one strutting around about 15 feet from me during turkey season last year.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

SE Ohio Monroe/Noble/Washington Counties


----------

